# Montage von Racing-Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen



## Karotte81 (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, meinen Gaming Horizont mit einem CSL Elite Racing Set zu erweitern, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob es Gleichgesinnte gibt und wie und wo ihr das alles befestigt habt?

Wenn ich dieses CSL Elite kaufe, dann möglichst mit den drei Pedalen und auch der Gangschaltung.

Nur wie montieren? Habt ihr euch da etwas gebastelt? Ich bin da noch etwas planlos, meine Möbel die ich hier habe, eignen sich von der Höhe nicht so ganz um das Lenkrad zu montieren. Und ich bräuchte ja auch etwas mit Halt für die manuelle Gangschaltung. Frage mich auch wie genau die Pedale montiert werden bzw diese Querstange, auf der die Pedale drauf sind. 

Mich würden da eure Erfahrungen interessieren, also einfach mal querbeet raushauen was einem zu dem Thema einfällt. Gerne natürlich Bilder, oder auch Links, Videos, Anleitungen sind willkommen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2019)

*Monate von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres auch das CSL Elite F1 Set + LoadCell Break geholt und somit mein Fanatec Porsche 911 Gt3 RS v2 Wheel + den Club Sport Pedals V1 abgelöst.

Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich mein Motedis S-Dream Rig + X-Dream Monitor Stand + VESA-Mount ( Sim Rig X-Dream by Michael Herrmann )bekommen aufgebaut und dazu einen gebrauchten Audi A6 S-Line Sitz. 
Zu Weihnachten wird dann der alte 37" Samsung Fernseher gegen nen vernünftigen TV getauscht.

z.Z. sieht es so bei mir aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Monate von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Das sieht natürlich klasse aus, aber Kosten dafür? Ich wollte ungern mehrere Tausend ausgeben, das CSL Elite mit allem ist ja auch schon recht teuer.

Edit: Link iwie übersehen. Ok, das geht ja noch, aber was hast für den Sitz bezahlt? Hast du die Gangschaltung da auch verbaut? Kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen, sprich hat dieses Rig ne Möglichkeit die zu montieren?


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2019)

*Monate von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Der Sitz hat auf ebay 100€ gekostet.
Gangschaltung hab ich noch nicht, wird aber noch genauso wie eine Handbremse kommen und beides passt auf das rechte Profil. Das gute an einen Alu Rig ist eben das es mega Stabil ist und du es nach deinen Wünschen erweitern kannst z.B. Tastatur und Maushalterung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibt's noch einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Rig Sim Rig S-Dream von Michael Herrmann  - Rennplatz-Showroom - www.pcars-forum.de

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karotte81 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Gibt es keine anderen Erfahrungsberichte anderer Racing Interessierten? Sicher, es ist kein Racing Forum ... aber doch ein Harware Extrem Forum. Und was der gute Waldemar da hat, ist schon richtig extrem, also doch eigentlich genau richtig hier


----------



## derschweizer (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Also ich hab das ganze an meinem Schreibtisch untergebracht, allerdings ohne Option auf Handschaltung und Handbremse.
Bin eher auf Formel 1 aus.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Ich hab tatsächlich vor Jahren mal einen Playseat angeschafft und davor stehen auf 3x Ikea-Lack die drei Monitore.
Aber ich würde den weder nochmal kaufen noch weiter empfehlen. Das Ding ist über die Zeit einfach nur unbequem. Wobei Pedal-Anbringung, Schaltungs-Anbringung und Festigkeit eigentlich total OK für mich als Nicht-Hardcore-Racing-User sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*

Ich nutze den Next Level Racing Wheel Stand




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vb_NjZJvb4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Stabil für das Gewicht, kompakt, mobil... für den Preis echt ok imho!


----------



## masterX244 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab tatsächlich vor Jahren mal einen Playseat angeschafft und davor stehen auf 3x Ikea-Lack die drei Monitore.
> Aber ich würde den weder nochmal kaufen noch weiter empfehlen. Das Ding ist über die Zeit einfach nur unbequem. Wobei Pedal-Anbringung, Schaltungs-Anbringung und Festigkeit eigentlich total OK für mich als Nicht-Hardcore-Racing-User sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich schießen die Rechnerrennfahrer deshalb gerne gebrauchte Autositze auf der Bucht weil die auch "Langstreckentauglich" sein müssen durch ihren originalen Verwendungszweck...


----------



## derschweizer (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*



masterX244 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schießen die Rechnerrennfahrer deshalb gerne gebrauchte Autositze auf der Bucht weil die auch "Langstreckentauglich" sein müssen durch ihren originalen Verwendungszweck...



Konnte meine Audi A8 W12 auch auf Ricardo abschiessen, für 100 Chf....... mit Konstruktion auf Rollen.....Wandler auf 230 V und komplett elektrisch verstellbar....

glück gehabt.....


----------



## Karotte81 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*



Amigo schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Next Level Racing Wheel Stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar nicht so hübsch, aber auf jeden Fall eine interessante Sache. Vor allem dass man es zusammenklappen kann. ansonsten ist der Playseat von HisN auch cool. Einen passenden Stuhl(mit Komfort ) kann man sich ja immer noch dazu kaufen(muss ja nicht son Klappstuhl sein wie aus dem Video ^^). Sitzkomfort ist mir auch wichtig ... hab schon genügend Rückenschmerzen. 

Ich bevorzuge in jedem Fall eine Lösung, die mich nicht dazu bringt, mein halbes Wohnzimmer umzuräumen. Auch wenn Waldemars Lösung echt hammer ist, aber ich glaube, ich fange lieber klein an. Wenn man "Konstrukt" dann auch noch verstauen kann, perfekt.

Kostet auch nur 180 Flocken im Netz. 


PS: @HisN 
Leichte Monitorüberdosis. Aber süß die Miez da unten


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Juni 2019)

nichts gegen das Next Level  aber wenn man so im Netz guckt lässt die Verarbeitungsquallitat zu wünschen übrig. Dann lieber den Speedmaster Wheelstand - Schwarz  Speedmaster Wheelstand


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karotte81 (5. Juni 2019)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> nichts gegen das Next Level  aber wenn man so im Netz guckt lässt die Verarbeitungsquallitat zu wünschen übrig. Dann lieber den Speedmaster Wheelstand - Schwarz  Speedmaster Wheelstand
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Es ist aber auch noch billiger. 
Aber im Grunde findet man zu jeglicher Hardware negative Meinungen. Notfalls kann man den Kram ja auch wieder zurückschicken, wenns wirklich schlecht verarbeitet ist. Amigo findet es ja ganz stabil. 

Ich denke bei den Preisen, muss man mit ein paar Abstrichen leben. Werden ja auch nur die ersten Schritte, upgraden kann man immer noch. Zudem ist der Wheelstand von Speedmaster nicht lieferbar, weder auf der Hersteller HP, noch auf Amazon(weiter hab ich jetzt nicht geguckt).


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Juni 2019)

Könntest dir auch diesen holen GT Omega Classic Steering Wheel Stand und Stück für Stück erweitern.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Montage von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> PS: @HisN
> Leichte Monitorüberdosis. Aber süß die Miez da unten



Hihi, das 3-Monitor-Rig ist nur für Cockpit-Games. Für nix anderes taugt es. Deshalb noch ein "normales" Monitor-Setup am Schreibtisch an den gleichen Rechner geklemmt mit nützlichem Fußwärmer


----------



## Amigo (5. Juni 2019)

Bei den anderen genannten Wheel Stands finde ich das geringe Gewicht fragwürdig. 19 kg Next Level zu 11-12 kg... müsste man gucken, wie stabil das ist.

Der Next Level ist wirklich stabil, auch bei schnellen, ruckartigen Manövern. Wird auch im Video erwähnt, dass der in dem Punkt überzeugt!
Verarbeitung war bei meinem gut, super... ok... mir fehlt der Vergleich. ^^ Zum. gab es keine scharfen Kanten, es war nix verbogen, keine Kratzer etc.... der Aufbau ging schnell und war simpel. 

Ich glaube jeder hätte gern ein 80/20 Rig mit schönen Sitz... mir fehlt da aktuell auch der Platz bzw. ich will den vorhandenen nicht opfern. ^^
Als Sitz nutze ich meinen alten Noble mit diesen Bodengleitern. Gleiten auf Teppich aber kein Stück...


----------



## Kiryu (5. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir nach einiger Recherche das Simetik K2 geholt und kann es ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen -> K2 Cockpit | Simetik

Wunderbar variabel und ziemlich stabil und man kann praktisch alle Lenkräder und Pedale der größeren Anbieter montieren.

Für weitere Impressionen würde sich Youtube anbieten.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Amigo (6. Juni 2019)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach einiger Recherche das Simetik K2 geholt und kann es ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen -> K2 Cockpit | Simetik
> 
> Wunderbar variabel und ziemlich stabil und man kann praktisch alle Lenkräder und Pedale der größeren Anbieter montieren.
> 
> ...


Auch nett! Und scheinbar sehr stabil! 
YouTube haha


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Juni 2019)

War die letzten Tage kaum on, aber mittlerweile gibt es hier ja einige Ideen. Danke dafür! 

Werde mal in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen vergleichen und mal schauen was ich dann bestelle. Sollte ich was kaufen, poste ich natürlich das Endergebnis.

Und PS: 80KG sind ja ganz nett, ein paar mehr wären aber noch geiler, wobei ich nicht vorhatte mein "Racing Kit" als Stepper zu benutzen


----------



## DeFi (22. Juni 2019)

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, ich schaffs immer, dass die Handykamera voll mit Staub ist  

Im Anhang mein "Playseat". In 2min aufgebaut und auch wieder abgebaut. 30.- € aus Holz und das Lenkrad mit richtigem Quick Release damits auch nach Gebrauch in die Vitrine kann


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2019)

Du scheinst da ordentlich Platz im Wohnzimmer zu haben^^


Ich habs auch gerade noch mal geschafft ein Foto von meiner Staubhölle zu schießen^^
Muss für Cockpitgames allgemein herhalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFi (26. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Du scheinst da ordentlich Platz im Wohnzimmer zu haben^^



Man baut nur einmal  

Da´s am TV hängt muss es halt schnell auf- und abgebaut sein  Ich mach nochmal neue Bilder wenn das Handy entstaubt ist


----------



## Orth (30. Juni 2019)

Moin, ich hab das ältere Rig von Motedis. Sehr stabil und unendlich erweiterbar. … und wer mal kein Bock mehr auf Racing hat, baut sich halt nen Case draus 
Ein paar Dinge will ich noch optimieren/anpassen, .. Getränkehalter z.B. muss noch besser positioniert werden 
Gekürzt werden kann es auch noch etwas, original ist es 1,8m lang, doch bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80 reichen mir locker auch 1,6m länge.
Die Federn sind die Standfüße von einem altem Bett, ich wollte halt ca. normale Schreibtischhöhe haben, um auch mal aus dem Fenster gucken zu können.
Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry, Bild 2 dreh sich immer wieder


----------



## DeFi (30. Juni 2019)

Mir fällt grad ein - Wenn ich mein Obergeschoss fertig habe, könnte ich aus dem jetzigen Schlafzimmer mein Rennzimmer machen. Das motiviert mich jetzt aber schon auf der Baustelle fertig zu werden


----------



## balticfoxx (10. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute, ich interessiere mich für den Sparco R333 Sitz um ihn auf mein Rig zu setzen. Jetzt habe ich mehrfach zwei verschiedene Versionen gefunden und wollte mal in Erfahrung bringen was der Unterschied bei den Modellen ist. Alte und neue Version? Wäre über etwas Aufklärung sehr dankbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orth (11. Juli 2019)

Moin, leider ist selbst auf der Sparco Seite nicht wirklich viel Info über den Sitz. Unterschiede wohl nur im Design, also Farbe.
 Das Vorgängermodell ( laut Google Pics ) hatte wohl ne andere Form.
Es gibt dort aber eine Tabelle mit den Abmaßen des Sitzes, die solltest du dir mal anschauen , wenn nicht schon gemacht.
 Denn mein Sitz, alter Alfa, ist mir bei längeren Sessions am Hintern dauerhaft etwas zu eng an den Seiten, der wurde halt für wirklich so riiiichtig kleine Menschen gebaut.
 Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass diese Erhöhung in der Mitte der Sitzfläche stören könnte, sofern man mal nur im Sitz etwas chillen will oder was anderes zockt.
Gruß


----------



## balticfoxx (11. Juli 2019)

Die Maße sind schon ok, was der Sinn bei dem Mittelteil sein soll, weiß ich aber auch nicht... 
Bei den beiden Modellen fällt halt auf, dass beim zweiten Modell die Lehne anders aussieht. Was da nun gut oder schlecht ist, keine Ahnung. 
Auffällig ist auch dass das zweite Modell in dieer Farbe bei Amazon sehr viel günstiger angeboten wird. Beobachte das schon eine Weile. 
Würde da jetzt fast zuschlagen aber will nun auch kein Krüppelmodell kaufen, weil der Andere halt andes aussieht. Finde das schwierig 

Edit: Also ich habe dann mal aufgrund des Preises bei Amazon den Sitz im zweiten Bild bestellt, ist Samstag angekommen und er sieht aus wie der auf dem ersten Bild. Das versteh wer will aber ok, sieht eh besser aus und kostete zwei Tage später auch schon wieder bedeutend mehr. Demnach hatte ich wohl doppelt Glück oder was auch immer. Wie gesagt, verstehen tue ich es nicht


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2019)

DeFi schrieb:


> Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, ich schaffs immer, dass die Handykamera voll mit Staub ist
> 
> Im Anhang mein "Playseat". In 2min aufgebaut und auch wieder abgebaut. 30.- € aus Holz und das Lenkrad mit richtigem Quick Release damits auch nach Gebrauch in die Vitrine kann



Sofern ich mich mal schnell zum Schreiner umschulen lassen würde, könnte ich sowas auch in Angriff nehmen  Aber ich muss sagen, ich befürchte ich hätte auf dem Konstrukt Rückenschmerzen. Schön dass noch ein paar weitere Ideen dazu gekommen sind.

Ich selber warte noch ein wenig, zumal ich erstmal das Lenkrad benötige und die 500€ für das CSL Elite schon ganz schön frech finde, daher wurde das erstmal verschoben. Aber w



HisN schrieb:


> Du scheinst da ordentlich Platz im Wohnzimmer zu haben^^
> 
> 
> Ich habs auch gerade noch mal geschafft ein Foto von meiner Staubhölle zu schießen^^
> ...



Episch  Sieht man hier besser als auf dem anderen Foto. Fehlt nur die Miez


----------



## HisN (27. August 2019)

hehe, auf dem anderen Bild sind noch die "kleinen" Monitore


----------



## Karotte81 (27. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> hehe, auf dem anderen Bild sind noch die "kleinen" Monitore



Monitorfetischist


----------



## PauPan (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Monate von Racing Set - Eure Konstruktionen und Ideen*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres auch das CSL Elite F1 Set + LoadCell Break geholt und somit mein Fanatec Porsche 911 Gt3 RS v2 Wheel + den Club Sport Pedals V1 abgelöst.
> 
> Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich mein Motedis S-Dream Rig + X-Dream Monitor Stand + VESA-Mount ( Sim Rig X-Dream by Michael Herrmann )bekommen aufgebaut und dazu einen gebrauchten Audi A6 S-Line Sitz.
> Zu Weihnachten wird dann der alte 37" Samsung Fernseher gegen nen vernünftigen TV getauscht.
> ...



Als Neuling  muss ich mich hier gleich mal einklinken...hat der Audi A6 Sitz einen Airbag? Habe das S-Dream Rig von Motedis und suche auch noch einen bequemen Sitz. Aber kann der Airbag nicht auch mal hochgehen, auch wenn er nicht angeschlossen ist?


----------



## DeFi (2. November 2019)

So, hier noch paar Bilder mit sauberer Kamera  Und wenn das Playseat zum Ruhen kommt, kommt das Wheel natürlich an einen schönen Platz im Wohnzimmer. Wheel ist noch nicht das Schönste, aber bau demnächst ein anderes aus Carbon. Das werde ich dann hier ggf. als Bautagebuch zeigen


----------

